# Hello All newbie here :)



## Sammi87 (Jun 25, 2017)

I was diagnosed finally on friday with type 1 after being pushed about by the hospital. Did anyone have issues with ketones before diagnosis i have them present in blood and urine and its giving me flu like symptoms ive been placed on insulin at a steady dose looking to increase but wondering when this will go had this for a week now.


----------



## Steff (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi Sammy a warm welcome sorry I'm type 2 so  any answer the kentone thing.  Hope they go asap x


----------



## Ljc (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi Sammi Welcome. Sorry you've needed to find us. We have some very knowledgeable people on here who will be along soon.
How high are your Keytones and BG (blood glucose) levels 
What insulins are you on. 
Have you been taught about correction doses. 
Sorry for all the questions , but they will help us give you the right advise. 

I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 25, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello all thank you for welcoming me. Ketones in urines were 1+ and in blood were 1.6. My BM never goes below 16 and after dinner goes up to the 30s. Im on humalog mix 25, 10 units am and pm at the moment i go back tuesday to asess the dose after keeping my diary. Not really been taught anythibg yet just how to inject and what to look for with a hypo but never suffered a hypo yet im always very high can feel it coming on with the dry mouth and incresed thirst as that becomes really bad when it gets high.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi Sammi, and welcome 

I had ketoacidosis when I was diagnosed, and I was sent straight to hospital and kept in for several days until they'd got rid of the ketones.  I'm very surprised that they've sent you home while you've still got ketones and your readings are still so high - my initial reading was 20 and it didn't ever go much higher.  Don't want to worry you, but tbh I'd be going to A&E if my readings were going into the 30s and not going down below 16.  If you didn't already have an appointment on Tuesday I'd suggest you get yourself back to hospital asap.  As you have an appointment for Tuesday it's probably OK until then - but if you start to feel any worse, please don't wait until Tuesday, do go to A&E straight away.

I'm also surprised they've put you on mixed insulin - it's a very old-fashioned way of treating type 1.  When you go in on Tuesday, ask them about MDI (multiple daily injections).  You have to do more injections, but it's much more flexible than mixed insulin, you can inject for what you want to eat rather than eating for what you've injected - and if your blood sugar is too high, you can do a correction dose to bring it down.  I can't think of any reason they wouldn't put you onto MDI, at least now you've got used to injecting.

Good luck, and please let us know how you get on.  And if you have any more questions, please don't hesitate to ask - someone here is sure to be able to help.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello Sammi, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 25, 2017)

I too am supprised you were put into mixed insulin. MDI does mean more injections a day, but they are no big deal are they.  one of the benefits is you'd be able to give yourself correction doses when needed.

I'm guessing here obviously but I think the reason you're feeling so rough is very high BG (blood glucose) 
TBH with high BGs like that , feeling as rough as you do I think you should go to A&E now. 
Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello to Sammi


----------



## trophywench (Jun 25, 2017)

Aaarrgghh! - what they have started you on is completely against the NICE Guidelines for treating Type 1 - you should absolutely not be on mixed insulin.

Have you got a meter that tests for ketones and well as glucose as well a separate blood ketone testing strips? 

You see, the standard instructions to Type 1s for getting rid of ketones is to test both at least every 2 hours, if your BG is still high, to jab yourself with a correction dose of your fast-acting insulin (which you haven't got) - and whilst you're doing this - drink as much plain water as you possibly can as well as your normal drinks - to try and flush them out sooner via your pee before they do any more harm.

I agree with what the others have said - and do not BUDGE from the place until you've seen a proper Diabetes Specialist Nurse and/or Consultant - and had your insulin changed.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 26, 2017)

Must admit I am quite concerned about you, Sammi - please do check back here and let us know you are OK.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 26, 2017)

How are you Sammi. We're all worried about you.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello. I went to hospital before i went on my holidays to austria after concerns from the dr about the very same thing you guys are saying so i went with my notes and results from the dr and they put me on a fluid drip took my bloods and it had gone to 9.4 this was of course after not eating for 24 hours which i explained. They sent me on my way for my holidays with no treatment and said if it gets low have something sugary if its high avoid carbohydrates and with that i was packed off on my way. The doctor i am currently under is a diabetes specialist. She said she was putting me on a low dose as too much too soon could drop me low. She was planning on treating me for type 2 but when the ketones came up again an again she said she wasnt happy to do that and started me on insulin and signed me off work as a newley diagnosed type 1. I have a diary where i am checking my bm before i eat after i eat before bed etc so i guess that works out every 2 hours. Im having a particularly high day today hasnt gone below 20 today. My reading after breakfast and 10 units of insulin was 28. The first dr i see was concerned that it was ketonosis.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello Sammy and a warm welcome to our forum  - I can see you have already been given good sound advice so I would act on it if I were you. People here know what they're talking about from their own experiences. You need to see a Diabetes Specialist or DSN ASAP so do go along to A&E as your glucose levels are very high  - and please stay in touch with us as often as you can because we are concerned for you x
WL


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello all. I have an appointment with the diabetes doctor today. I shall voice my concerns. Is there anything else i should ask or that i should know?


----------



## Ljc (Jun 27, 2017)

Do ask about MDI.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 27, 2017)

What is MDI?


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh sorry just read back through the posts i know now. See this is why i was vonfised i always thought you would inject to what you have eaten. Where as at the moment im having to eat to inject. Im not a big eater and i know thats not a good thing as i rarley eat breakfast or lunch i tend to just have an evening meal so im having to force myself to eat breakfast to inject my insulin.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 27, 2017)

Multiple daily injections, where you take a long acting insulin to cover your background needs (things like breathing, your blood circulating etc) and a fast-acting insulin to take before you eat any carbohydrates.)  Hence, you'd have one or two a day of the background one, and if you eat 3 meal a day - three of them.  hence 'multiple'.

It's the bog standard treatment for Type I diabetes whether  you happen to be one or 81 - which is why we're confused why the hospital have started you on mixed insulin - I haven't used it since the 1980s !


----------



## trophywench (Jun 27, 2017)

Exactly Sammi!!  We all used to have to 'eat to the insulin' and it was utterly brilliant when they brought the newer insulins out and we no longer had to.

What tests did they actually do to establish properly which type you really are, or haven't they bothered doing any? (GAD65 antibodies, or C-peptide tests)


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 27, 2017)

Ive had multiple blood tests, and ive had one whixh has been sent off that they reckon will take a while to come back, had fasting bloods, urine taken, ive basically been a pin cushion.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 27, 2017)

That's good (not the pincushion bit, but the fact that they've done lots of tests!), and bringing your blood sugar down slowly is good too, as it's safer for you if it doesn't drop too quickly - but you do want it to drop, not to stay up in the 20s and 30s.  Having such high blood sugar and having ketones is really not good for you.  I do hope the appointment today goes well and you get some help with that, and also that you get switched to MDI, it would make life much easier for you.  With MDI you can eat (or not eat) as much or as little as you want - if you want to skip a meal, or just grab a protein bar or something, you can do that.

If you haven't already gone to the appointment and are reading this, the other thing I'd recommend is that you ask to see a DSN (diabetes specialist nurse) as well as the specialist doctor - doctors tend to be a bit theory-minded, DSNs are much better at giving practical help for people who actually have to live with diabetes.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello all well i missed my doctors appointment i was convinced it was 2pm turns out it was 10am. So rang through after i found my bit of paper and ive got to ring 8am 2moz to book a new appointment. One thing im defo struggerling with at the moment is lack of energy and concerntration . And yes the MDI sounds much more practical for me. I work 12 hour shifts and dont always have time to sit and eat a full lunch and sometimes im just not hungry. At the moment im eating my dinner then injecting then im worried about eating later in the evening because of my insulin and bm levels its ridiculous.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh no!  Getting the time wrong is probably because you are so tired because of the high blood sugars.  Hope you are able to get a new appointment quickly - but if not, do go to A&E if you start to feel any worse or you get any higher levels of ketones.

In the meanwhile if you want to snack on things in the evening which won't raise your blood sugar any further, try walnuts, pecans, chunks of cheese, any leafy veg, sticks of celery, and (if you can stick to one or two squares rather than wanting to eat the whole bar) really dark chocolate, eg 85 or 90% cocoa.  If you're cooking, meat, fish, and eggs are good, as well as green veg.  Avoid pizza, pasta, white bread, white rice, honey, and dried fruit, as well as cakes and puddings.  And drink loads of water, as Jenny said earlier - if you can manage a couple of litres a day that will help.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thankfully i am drinking loads as i always seem to be thirsty and have a very dry mouth. Been doing myself jugs of squash in the fridge getting through about 3 of them during the day so roughly 5 liters lol encpurages my body to flush through though i giess as what goes in must come out. I feel ok in myself i have cold like symptoms and i jave hot sweats and fatigue but ive had that for about 3 weeks now. Ive been eating light yoghurts in the evening at the moment. Been livong on scrambled egg on toast (brown bread) i used to be a memeber of slimming world so thankfully im still very stuck in my ways i dont have sugar at all in my house and same with drinks they are sugar free and i have light everything and brown bread. I lost 4 stone with slimming world since my new job and the hours i work ive put 3 back on but in last 3 weeks lost 1 and half stone. So looking on the positive side its helped my weight loss. Lol just need to quit smoking now.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 27, 2017)

I really dont like chocolate never been a big fan im a haribo queen. But i have shopped arpund and found myself an allsortment of jelly sweets for diabetics im hoping they taste nice lol


----------



## grovesy (Jun 27, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> I really dont like chocolate never been a big fan im a haribo queen. But i have shopped arpund and found myself an allsortment of jelly sweets for diabetics im hoping they taste nice lol


Be careful with sweets for Diabetics as some contain sweeteners that cause gastric problems if eaten in certain quantities. It is supposed to be against the law to sell foods aimed at Diabetics.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh i wasnt aware of that. Im concerned. My bm is currently 24.2 which for me isnt abnormal but i feel drunk. Feel dizzy, nausea, almost like im stoned.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 27, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Oh i wasnt aware of that. Im concerned. My bm is currently 24.2 which for me isnt abnormal but i feel drunk. Feel dizzy, nausea, almost like im stoned.


Maybes you should ring the out of hours service or go to A&E.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 27, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Oh i wasnt aware of that. Im concerned. My bm is currently 24.2 which for me isnt abnormal but i feel drunk. Feel dizzy, nausea, almost like im stoned.



I'm no where near as knowledgeable as many on here, I was only diagnosed myself last year. However, I'm very concerned for you. All your symptoms sound the same as someone suffering a DKA. Please get yourself to A&E ASAP. I had the same symptoms as you and was admitted to hospital. I really hate to sound alarmist and reactionary, but I really think you need medical help. DKA can be fatal. Go now!


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 27, 2017)

It went down to 20 now going back up again 21.6 shall i ring 111? I feel like i just need to go to sleep.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 27, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> It went down to 20 now going back up again 21.6 shall i ring 111? I feel like i just need to go to sleep.


At least ring 111!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 27, 2017)

Never mind 111, 999 would be more appropriate.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 27, 2017)

I think you should go to A&E too, Sammi - those symptoms aren't good, they do sound like DKA, and so does the rapid weight loss.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 27, 2017)

I dont want to alarm you Sammi. but please get someone to take you to A&E ASAP  - or ring 999 NOW. You are becoming very ill and require medical attention now, please  - once in hospital you should begin to feel better. Take care and do stay in touch with us when you can x
WL


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 27, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> It went down to 20 now going back up again 21.6 shall i ring 111? I feel like i just need to go to sleep.


111 is likely to get you through to a generalist, who may know very little about diabetes, especially about type 1, and may not give you the right advice.  Ringing 999 or going straight to A&E would be better - if you have DKA it is really urgent, you shouldn't let yourself go to sleep, you should get to hospital tonight.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 27, 2017)

If you are reading this Sammi please tell us how you are and where you are. Please don't let yourself fall asleep. Did you go to A&E - or have you rung 999 yet? Please stay in touch when you can. x
WL


----------



## Ljc (Jun 27, 2017)

I agree call 999 now. DKA is very serious so please do call them. 
when you can please let us know how you are


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 27, 2017)

@TheClockworkDodo & @Ljc  - it's possible that Sammi maybe at the hospital right now as she hasn't been in touch with us since her last post at 6.59pm? I hope she took our advice & is receiving the medical care & treatment she needs in hospital - just have to wait now until she gets back in touch with us. Worrying. x
WL


----------



## Ljc (Jun 27, 2017)

wirralass said:


> @TheClockworkDodo & @Ljc  - it's possible that Sammi maybe at the hospital right now as she hasn't been in touch with us since her last post at 6.59pm? I hope she took our advice & is receiving the medical care & treatment she needs in hospital - just have to wait now until she gets back in touch with us. Worrying. x
> WL


I hope Sammi is being properl looked after now.


----------



## khskel (Jun 27, 2017)

I hope you got yourself to A & E. Tiredness and weightloss are not good signs.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 27, 2017)

Let's hope so WL x


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 27, 2017)

Reading this thread, I really hope that Samni went to A&E.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 28, 2017)

Morning all. I am still here. I fell asleep and awoke about 6 hours later and my sugars had gone down and i felt better rang 111 they told me to observe my levels and if i felt that way again call 999. I have my appointment today at 2:30 here hoping i get a better insulin scheme going because looking at my diary for the week the lowest ive had is 14.4 and midday through till the night remains in the 20s. Im not sure if its a case i genuinely feel ok or im just used to feeling like crap now.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for being in touch again Sammi87  - we were very concerned & worried for you last night  - please do let us know how your appointment this afternoon goes with your GP. x
WL


----------



## trophywench (Jun 28, 2017)

The trouble is Sammi - when you feel dog tired AND nauseous - it's a major sign that your organs are starting to fail !!! and hence there Is a very great danger that you'll never wake up at all ever again.  Seriously - I'm NOT joking!

This is why everyone here has been saying what they've been saying.

The blood test that has to be sent away and takes longer is most likely the C-peptide test.

In any event mate - if the doc doesn't change your insulin then the doses absolutely must be increased because your BG is truly running very dangerously high - and we'd all FAR rather you got seen by someone more expert than a GP.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 28, 2017)

Jenny is absolutely right.  If your appointment is with a GP s/he is unlikely to know much about diabetes, and the same goes for whoever you spoke to when you rang 111.  If your appointment is with a diabetes consultant in a hospital, that's good, but make sure you let them know how you've been feeling, because if you have DKA it's a medical emergency and you need to be in hospital.  Your levels may be going up and down a bit, but you need lots more insulin to treat them and get them stable, and the best way to do that is for you to be on an insulin drip in hospital, so that specialists who know what they're doing can get them to go down gradually (without risking them going too low or going down too fast), and get rid of those ketones.  Otherwise you really are putting your life in danger.

On a minor note - you mentioned you've been drinking squash - is it sugar-free?  I wouldn't drink squash at all, I'd stick to water, or at the very least to herbal tea.  But certainly not normal squash, because that's sugary!  And not fruit juice, or juice drinks, or energy drinks, or coke, or anything else like that, as they are all so very sugary they're used to treat low blood sugar, to make it go up quickly.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 28, 2017)

Its a diabetic doctor im seeing not regular GP. I went to hospital before i was on any insulin with the same symptoms and they put me on a fluid drip for dehydration took bloods and sent me on my way and they had the relevent information from my gp who sent me there that i had keytones in blood and urine. I was there for 4 hours. Sadly i dont think the nhs round my way takes my life as seriously as you guys. I do appreciate all your help, guidence and concerns. Im hopinh today things will get sorted as i cannot afford to be off of work any longer either.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 28, 2017)

And everything in my house is sugar free i havnt had sugar in my coffee, drinks etc for 4 years now.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm sorry to say this Sammy but had you acted on advice given here last night you would have been receiving treated in hospital for the last 20hrs  - so well on your way to recovery. Also I don't think it's just the NHS round your way that isn't taking your life seriously. I apologise if my comments cause offence. Take care and do update us as soon as you can as we are still very concerned about your health and well being x


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 28, 2017)

As i said before i was taken in to hospital once and they did nothing and was happy to send me on my holidays to austria with no treatment. I wasnt even on insulin then. My Dr has upped my insulin to 16 am and pm with the thoughts that it will be upped again on monday. They said today that they are awaiting the results from the blood test you guys mentioned before doing anything else as they reckon there could be a chance of type 2 but feel its safer to treat me as type 1 as it stands. I didnt really understand why? Are the needs very different?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 28, 2017)

Type 2s aren't normally started on insulin - there are other meds they try first, and insulin is a last resort.  Type 1 is an auto-immune disease which causes the pancreas to stop working (ie you can't produce insulin); type 2s have a malfunctioning pancreas and are resistant to insulin.  Well, that's a summary of the theory, anyway, but in reality it's much less black and white, and there are various other types.

Given the fact that you've lost a lot of weight very quickly, have ketones, and have all the symptoms of un- or under-treated type 1, I would be quite surprised if you turn out to be type 2.  But the test should show for sure.

It's quite common for doctors to assume that if you're an adult you must be type 2, as theoretically type 1 develops in children and teenagers.  But on this forum I think there are more people who were diagnosed type 1 as an adult than as a child, so type 1 developing in adults is really not as rare as doctors seem to think.  I was 44 when I got DKA, out of the blue, and was rushed to hospital.  I was lucky and was diagnosed type 1 straight away - a lot of people here were mis-diagnosed as having type 2 and given the wrong treatment for a while before their diagnosis was changed.

I'm still shocked that they haven't kept you in hospital, but I know how difficult it can be when doctors simply don't listen or do what you know is the best thing for you - even when they are going against the NICE guidelines.  I really hope you get better treatment soon, and in the meanwhile, as I've said before, if you start to feel any worse, please do go to A&E, as with something like DKA it is better safe than sorry.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 29, 2017)

Theclockworkdod


TheClockworkDodo said:


> Type 2s aren't normally started on insulin - there are other meds they try first, and insulin is a last resort.  Type 1 is an auto-immune disease which causes the pancreas to stop working (ie you can't produce insulin); type 2s have a malfunctioning pancreas and are resistant to insulin.  Well, that's a summary of the theory, anyway, but in reality it's much less black and white, and there are various other types.
> 
> Given the fact that you've lost a lot of weight very quickly, have ketones, and have all the symptoms of un- or under-treated type 1, I would be quite surprised if you turn out to be type 2.  But the test should show for sure.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for explaining things for me. I do feel a bit in the dark about it all really. They havnt tested again for ketones since putting me on insulin. So i may test my urine again myself see whats going on. I do find it difficult as im a HCA so when i first had suspicions i did 3 seperate urine tests over 3 days all showing glucose and ketones and tested my blood sugar and took all this to the drs with me and luckily the dr i see sent me to a&e and then they failed to do anything for me. Ive not been advised on diet or anything and all they ever mention is the hypos when i asked yesterday about the hypers and what i can do when its so high i got told well thats why we are upping your insulin gradually so you dont hypo. But id rather that as a hypo seems to be easier to manage then a high.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 29, 2017)

It's very odd, the way they have treated you, Sammi - they say they are treating you as a type 1 in case (which is good, safer than the other way round) but apart from giving you (inadequate and dated) insulin, they have effectively treated you as a type 2, and a very poorly treated type 2 at that - it's quite common for type 2s to be told "you're diabetic - go away and eat healthily, and come back in 6 months" and not given any more help or information.  All diabetics should get more help than that, and type 1s normally do.

Theoretically if you are type 1 you can eat anything you want, though that is assuming that you have adequate insulin and know how to use it.  In practice you will find there are things you just can't eat because they send your blood sugar up too fast or send it up so high it takes ages to get down again (this is quite individual, but pizza is a common one), and of course there are things like fruit juice which can only be used as treatment for hypos because they send everyone's blood sugar up fast.  

The fact that from the sound of it you already have a healthy, low-sugar diet is another reason for suspecting that you are likely to be type 1.  The things you've mentioned eating shouldn't be keeping your blood sugar so high, unless your pancreas is really not working.  But it does happen sometimes with type 2, or with other rarer types, so it is sensible that they've done all these tests.

A lot of us have found that medical professionals seem a bit unbalanced in their obsession with hypos!  But having said that, while hypos are easy to treat, they are more dangerous in the short term than hypers, so should be taken seriously - if not treated they can kill you very quickly.  Highs become dangerous in the longer term, when they are likely to lead to complications.  The thing which is worrying us about you is not just how high your blood sugar is going, but all your symptoms which suggest ketoacidosis.  So yes, I should keep testing your ketones if I were you, and don't be afraid to keep pestering your doctors about them - it's your health, on the line, not theirs.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 29, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> It's very odd, the way they have treated you, Sammi - they say they are treating you as a type 1 in case (which is good, safer than the other way round) but apart from giving you (inadequate and dated) insulin, they have effectively treated you as a type 2, and a very poorly treated type 2 at that - it's quite common for type 2s to be told "you're diabetic - go away and eat healthily, and come back in 6 months" and not given any more help or information.  All diabetics should get more help than that, and type 1s normally do.
> 
> Theoretically if you are type 1 you can eat anything you want, though that is assuming that you have adequate insulin and know how to use it.  In practice you will find there are things you just can't eat because they send your blood sugar up too fast or send it up so high it takes ages to get down again (this is quite individual, but pizza is a common one), and of course there are things like fruit juice which can only be used as treatment for hypos because they send everyone's blood sugar up fast.
> 
> ...



They havnt mentioned anything to me about diet. Im not going to say im perfect i like a take away now and again and i do love a haribo but im not as bad as some. I instantly thought type 2 coz of my weight etc. Ive lost a stone and half but im still classed as obese for my weight to height ratio. Yes i understand the dangers of hypos but as you say they do seem to concebtrate on them more then hypers. Surley both are just as important. The diabetic nurse is ringing me again monday to go through my bm results for the week with the intention of upping my dose again. Im currently on 16 units am and pm. My levels have gone down ut are still in double figures but i am begining to feel much better in myself now.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 29, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> i am begining to feel much better in myself now.


Thank goodness!  That is a relief for those of us who were worried about you, must be much more of a relief for you!


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 29, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Thank goodness!  That is a relief for those of us who were worried about you, must be much more of a relief for you!



Yes definatley i have been so worried. You know when your reading peoples advice but at same time you doubt yourself and worry you will waste peoples time and that ypur over thinking things. But yeah feeling much more alert, the thirst is still there but seems worse in the evenings when i wake up in the night. Its more the issues regarding my ermmm how can you put it, my personal areas (ladies you get me) that are effecting me now lol


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 30, 2017)

I return to work tuesday any suggestions on how to break myself back in? What to take? Do? Say? I work 12 hour shifts.


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Sammi, best of luck with going back to work. I only had 1 week off after diagnosis, it was quite nice to go back and keep myself busy. I was diagnosed age 26 and like you I was put on mixed insulins at first, it seems it's just what some consultants do!  I would say take some hypo treatments with you, fizzy drinks in small bottles and a tube of glucotabs too that you can stuff in your pocket. Don't know what you do at work but if you're out and about or walking round it's always good to keep some glucose on you. Keep some longer acting carbs with you too, or at your desk or locker, e.g. oatcakes or cereal bars, in case you need a snack or a meal gets delayed. On the fixed insulin I needed a mid-morning snack and a mid-afternoon snack and lunch had to be pretty fixed in time and carb content too, so I used to take a packed lunch and didn't really hang around for anyone else before eating it. I always took my insulin with me, even if I didn't expect to be out at tea time, just in case there was a change of plan. Keep a spare pen and needles at work too, in case your pen jams. Take your meter and plenty of test strips.

About telling people, I told my boss and office colleagues first. I explained that I might have hypos and if I went really low I might not know it but might act drunk and they should get my lucozade if this happened. They were fine about this- it never did happen yet. Ended up telling everyone else in one go over lunch as someone asked why I'd been off (the urban myth was that I'd been run over!)- it was a bit of a daunting moment but everyone was lovely about it and more curious than anything else. I remember one colleague asking how I treated the diabetes and I said I had to do injections, and he asked how long that would be for, I just said "for life" and there was an arkward silence after that... but then I explained that I felt so much better on insulin than I had been feeling for months so it wasn't a big deal. And it meant they understood why I occasionally ran out of meetings to swig lucozade or declined cake, which helped.

Make sure you can test BG when required- I just test at my desk and keep everything in my handbag, make sure you have access to your equipment. If anyone has a problem with this make sure your boss knows diabetes is covered by the disability discrimination act- but very few people have problems that require this, in my experience.

As everyone says, you will be better on MDI (multiple daily injections) long term, so keep on at your medical team about this. I changed after about 4 months and quality of life was so much better- no more worrying about snacking or delayed meals. Work gave me time off to go to a carb-counting course, it helped loads. But it is all perfectly do-able for now on your mixed injections, so don't worry.

And finally, be kind to yourself. There will be some good days, some rubbish days, and some days when everything is fine and everyone's lovely and you still come home and cry becaause you're feeling totally drained and you want your old life back, but you will get there in the end. Best of luck!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 30, 2017)

I was about to reply, but I think @Pigeon has covered it all!  The main thing is to make sure at least one of your colleagues knows about hypos, and that you have some glucose tablets or jelly babies or something like that with you at all times, just in case.

Re your previous post, if you're talking about thrush, then I recommend live organic plain yogurt, applied last thing at night!


----------



## Sammi87 (Jun 30, 2017)

Thank you too you both. Is it worth me getting one of those little carry case things to stick all my crap in eg meter, pen, strips etc. Yes thrush the bane of my life ive never known anything like it. Does this get better as things calm down or is it part anf parcel of diabetes?


----------



## trophywench (Jul 1, 2017)

Thrush outbreaks improve greatly once you BG is stable.  Best way of applying yoghurt right into the place it needs to be?  With a Tampax inserter tube!!  Fill the empty end of the tube with the yoghurt, then insert the tampon in the normal manner - you don't absolutely need the tampon itself, but it does help the yogurt stay where you want it - so leave it in for and hour or two or overnight if you can, then remove it.  Your body will 'flush' the yog out anyway.

Only wash with plain clean warm not hot, water - no soap, or anything else down below.  Dab dry with a clean soft towel - not one that's in use for drying any other bits of either you or anyone else.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 1, 2017)

Thank you for that i was begining to lose hope. Really begining to miss being close with my partner now. But even the thought of it makes me wince everything is so painful and swollen. Never experienced this before it really is awful


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi sammi. If the yogurt doesn't do the trick then may i suggest you try Caneston cream. It can be bought over the counter usually at any pharmacy or off the shelf at superstores -  better still your GP could prescribe it - there's also *caneston combi* which is a one off pessary & cream, maybe your GP would prescribe this as it is quite expensive to buy. Hope you get some relief soon x
WL


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 1, 2017)

It will calm down once your bgl's start to decline. I had it too when diagnosed and used a combination of the two suggestions above, plain yoghurt will also help to soothe your sore bits.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 1, 2017)

Ive tried the cream and oral tablet and the gel pessary and cream. Still no luck.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 1, 2017)

I think thrush tends to go with being run down rather than with being diabetic as such - obviously it's more likely if you have high bgls for a while, but the only time I've had it since being diabetic is when I've also been run down with other things.



trophywench said:


> Only wash with plain clean warm not hot, water - no soap, or anything else down below.  Dab dry with a clean soft towel - not one that's in use for drying any other bits of either you or anyone else.



Also showers are better than baths, and avoid wearing leggings or tights for a bit!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 1, 2017)

Yes and no - high BG - and hence glucose excreted in urine, which flows around/passes over ones lady bits - is an ideal environment for fungal growth Juliet - warm, dark, damp and plenty to feed on!


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 2, 2017)

Thank you for your support and advice ladies. Ok ill try the showers instead of baths. I dont tend to wear tight clothing anyway ive lost so much weight nothing fits now lol im looking at that as a positive as i needed to lose the weight.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 2, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Thank you for your support and advice ladies. Ok ill try the showers instead of baths. I dont tend to wear tight clothing anyway ive lost so much weight nothing fits now lol im looking at that as a positive as i needed to lose the weight.


Also discard your knickers - I mean in your home - let the air circulate around your 'bits' this should help too x


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 2, 2017)

Lol i love that. Great description of going commado, 'discard your knickers' ok thank you i will do that.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 2, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Yes and no - high BG - and hence glucose excreted in urine, which flows around/passes over ones lady bits - is an ideal environment for fungal growth Juliet - warm, dark, damp and plenty to feed on!


Sorry, you misunderstood me, Jenny - I didn't mean diabetes can't cause thrush, obviously it can - I was just trying to reassure Sammi that having thrush isn't a constant part of being diabetic, just something that happens occasionally if you happen to have high bgls and/or are particularly run down (whether or not you're diabetic with the run down part).


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2017)

LOL - sorry! - I did take you wrong - we are both saying the same thing  - thought it was odd, we don't usually differ very much on such things, do we!


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 2, 2017)

I had never had cyctitus or thrush until I had diabetes.  As others have said better BGs wil help to remove the  is perfect environment for infections to develop.  Once they are under control things should settle.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 3, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Thank you too you both. Is it worth me getting one of those little carry case things to stick all my crap in eg meter, pen, strips etc. Yes thrush the bane of my life ive never known anything like it. Does this get better as things calm down or is it part anf parcel of diabetes?


A pencil case may hold everything you need, and will probably be much cheaper than something marketed for people with diabetes. I use a clear plastic pencil case, about £1 from a supermarket or pound shop, which needs replacing after about 18 to 24 months.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 3, 2017)

I stick all my D paraphernalia in a make up bag.


----------



## Sammi87 (Jul 3, 2017)

I had my meter in a zip up case dropped it from knee height and the led screen cracked. Luckily i got a replacment but it broke so easily couldnt belive it. I may invest in just a nice pencil case then


----------

